# my 75...just set up



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

heres some pics!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

a few more pics


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

one more


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

still not sure what going in there yet. either my rhom thats in that 29 you see in the corner, or my red devil that tims holding.

either way, one of these fish has to be sold quick, because the r4emaining one is going in this tank. lol


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks Wicked


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Put the Rhom in it!! Looks very nice man!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I would remove the pot and the square tile to make it look more natural. Very nice set up though. Nice location for the tank too.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I would remove the pot and the square tile to make it look more natural. Very nice set up though. Nice location for the tank too.
> [snapback]1057396[/snapback]​


ya, whats up wit the terracota


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

well the pot is for the red devil. he likes to chill in it. i personally like it there


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

need more hiding places and less un naturalness


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks good. Keep the rd, he si one badass fish!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Tibs said:


> need more hiding places and less un naturalness
> [snapback]1057720[/snapback]​


why hiding places for a solitary fish


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The rd attacks anything and everything near the glass. This is johnson fish that i am holding for him. He is in a 29


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The rd attacks anything and everything near the glass. This is johns fish that i am holding for him. He is in a 29


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

tight idea with the tank behind your bed.... i was gonna do that but ended up not going through with it, i forgot why though.... it looks real nice


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for the compliments!


----------

